# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Hockey outside - the way it should be!

## rockzmom

Okay, so I am not a big hockey fan; however, I must admit when I saw this I thought this is the way it was meant to be played! Outside!   
The NHL Winter Classic 2010 from Fenway Park (Boston, MA)! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypWwD2HU0C4

----------


## Hanna

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
Nice pictures! Icehocky is fun to watch!   _PS - I need to get out of this country where, nobody knows about ice hockey and people think that +5 degrees is cold in the winter. It has a bad effect on me... New Years resolution.  _

----------


## CoffeeCup

Please, guess, What would be the best place on the Earth for the ice hockey outside?
The Red Square! Of course.   ::    *Happy New Year!*

----------


## rockzmom

> Please guess, [s:2w0p4lj8]What[/s:2w0p4lj8] Where would be the best place on the Earth for the ice hockey outside?
> The Red Square! Of course.

 Okay that is a close call.  Tell me, when did that take place and does it happen often or was it a one time thing?
Having St. Basil's with snow on it in the background is pretty amazing no matter what is going on. I know you all must get pretty complacent seeing it everyday, but for me, I love seeing that structure. You do have some fantastic architecture. 
BTW... this has been the inside screen saver on my phone for about a year now. Hmmm...maybe I should change it to the hockey one or one of the outdoor pool???

----------


## fortheether

> Okay, so I am not a big hockey fan; however, I must admit when I saw this I thought this is the way it was meant to be played! Outside!   
> The NHL Winter Classic 2010 from Fenway Park (Boston, MA)! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypWwD2HU0C4

 Love this game and I think they should have it once a week in December - February not just once a year. 
Scott

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Okay that is a close call. Tell me, when did that take place and does it happen often or was it a one time thing?

 It started about 3 years ago. In December 2006 it was 60 years anniversary of the Russian ice hockey. Two teams which met on that ice were superstars of all over the time: Russian (you can see "СССР" on their sweaters) and world (governed by Scotty Bowman). 
Another game was in January 2009 (the last photo). All stars of the Russian Kontinental Hockey League (KHL) were divided into two teams Russian (leaded by Alexei Yashin) and world (leaded by Jaromír Jágr). 
It was told by organizers that maybe someday it will be the game on the Red Square between Russian KHL stars and NHL.

----------

